# M1T/T3/Clen



## funkdocta (Apr 17, 2005)

Anybody stacked Clenbuterol and cytomel while on a cycle of M1T?

 Ive heard from a couple of people it will increase your lean muscle mass and reduce ur body fat dramatically. With the appropriate diet of course.

 Anyone had experience of this stack?


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 18, 2005)

/Bump


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 20, 2005)

Bump again.

 Anyone? What about just running clen and cytomel? anyone done that?

 Im after some poeples experiences with them. ECA just doesnt do it for me so im after something stronger.


----------



## --CellTech-- (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Funk could you tell me how M1T is going for you? i want to get on a cycle but i hear it is 5 times more potent then stack and yes i know it's illegal. I heard it will make your testies shrink also, what are the side effects you have had and what has it done for you as of muscle gain. Im thinkin T3 i got a friend who uses it and it does he a shit load of benefit so i wanted to get on it but i wanted to check into M1T first.


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 20, 2005)

T3 is a fat buner, not to be taken without reading up on it first. M1T is ok it probably the best non steroid suppliment around but it aint anything special.

 It has a relitively high tox level so a 4 week cycle is plenty. Make sure u have some nolvadex for PCT after ur cycle.

 And as far as gains, it doesnt even come close to real steroids but you do get some decent gains towards the end of the cycle with the right diet.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

funkdocta said:
			
		

> T3 is a fat buner, not to be taken without reading up on it first. M1T is ok it probably the best non steroid suppliment around but it aint anything special.
> 
> .


Dont wanna burst anyone's bubble, but M1T IS a steroid!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2005)

And T3 is NOT labeled a fat burner.


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Dont wanna burst anyone's bubble, but M1T IS a steroid!!


 it certainly isnt. Its a US banned pro-hormone. Pro-Hormones are not Steroids.



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> And T3 is NOT a fat burner.


 So what do people take T3 for?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2005)

*M1T is not a pro-hormone and in fact a Steroid and labeled a such.*

T3 is hormone used to increase metabolism mainly with those individuals with hypothyroidism.  It is a very catabolic drug.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> *M1T is not a pro-hormone and in fact a Steroid and labeled a such.*
> 
> T3 is hormone used to increase metabolism mainly with those individuals with hypothyroidism. It is a very catabolic drug.


EXACLY!

Friend, perhaps u shouldnt even consider taking these, on their own or in combinations, until u look into them a little further!


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 20, 2005)

Well the ones I got before the ban where labeled as pro-hormones. And they where marketed as pro-hormones, and they in maggios guide to pro hormones. So forgive me for mistaking them. I have used numerous steroids and M1T is very ineffective by comparison. 

 T3's are synthetic hormones and are catabolic yes, but what do people use them for? Yes thats right... to burn fat. You took me out of context, I was pointing out to the other guy that they are not for building muscle.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 21, 2005)

considering M1T is an anabolic steroid, T3 is a thyroid hormone and clen in a beta-2 antagonist all of these substances are illegal and classed as 'steroids/steroid ancillaries', you'd be a lot better off posting this in the anabolic forum

personally considering your limited knowledge of these products i would advise against using them just yet, do some research first so you actually know what you are going to be putting into your body, to say m1t is NOT an anabolic steroid, when in fact it is a 17aa oral AAS is quite worrying


----------

